# pets abroad



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi
Can anyone help us out we are thinking of going to France/ Spain in june can we take our dog with us we would be going for 3 weeks i know i need to apply for a pet passport he is microchipped already what else do we need to do and is 3 weeks long enough some has told us we need to be out of the country for a least 6 months.

Christine & Dougie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Read through this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-62096-pet.html+travel+abroad

tony


----------



## muddibootz (Feb 1, 2007)

tentless said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help us out we are thinking of going to France/ Spain in june can we take our dog with us we would be going for 3 weeks i know i need to apply for a pet passport he is microchipped already what else do we need to do and is 3 weeks long enough some has told us we need to be out of the country for a least 6 months.
> 
> Christine & Dougie


Hi Christine and Dougie,

In order to get a PETs passport, you need to have the dog vaccinated against rabies. Shortly after the vaccination, you need a blood test that shows the vaccine has been successful. You won't be able to re-enter the UK until 6 months after this date. This may mean that you don't quite have enough time for your trip in June. It might be worth talking to your vet as soon as possible. Once this initial wait is over, you don't need to wait again for further visits.

If you wish to go again, you'll need boosters every 2 years (or every year for some countries - e.g. Switzerland). You'll also need to arrange treatment for ticks, fleas and worms (and get it all documented in the passport) at a vets on the continent between 24 and 48 hours of your return to the UK. This is easy to arrange these days as lots of vets are geared up for it. 
We've never been to Spain with our dog, but I understand there additional risks of disease from Sandfly. I'd suggest you speak to your vet about this.

It may sound a lot of hassle but it's actually more straightforward than it sounds and in my opinion well worth it.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We're in the middle of getting Bonnie (our new dog) sorted at the moment. By our maths earliest we'll be able to plan to be returning into UK is mid-August (chip done last week, rabies this afternoon, 4 wks from memory until blood test, then 6 months from date (successful) blood test taken until you're allowed back in again).

Unfortunately I think you're too late for June.

Paul


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

"If you wish to go again, you'll need boosters every 2 years (or every year for some countries - e.g. Switzerland)"

This isn't quite correct as it is the "Validity date" of the rabies vaccination that you go by for re-entry into UK. Unless you are in a country for 3 months or more, then the rules of the country you are in for that length of time will apply.

See my sticky re rabies vaccination in Pets section.

As others have stated you are too late for June but do get the Pets Passport started.

1. Microchip

2. Rabies vaccination (if very young dog as our new one is then vet will probably suggest having 2 rabies vaccination, 2 weeks apart).

3. Blood test 21 days after rabies vaccination (after 2nd rabies vaccination in our case).

4. If blood test positive then pets passport can be issued and pet can travel but re-entry into UK only after 6 months from date of blood test).

Rabies vaccination validity can vary most are now 2 or 3 years validity. Our old springer has 3 yrs from her last rabies vaccination. the new puppy's vaccination validity says 2 years.

It is important to have the rabies booster at the latest the day BEFORE the expiry date otherwise would have to go through the whole process again.

We are touring from May but puppy is only allowed back into the UK on July 5th (her blood test taken Jan 5th) providing of course the blood test is positive.

We paid £72.87 Dec 1st for microchip and 1st rabies vaccination.

£59.77 Dec 15th for 2nd rabies vaccination (but I think that also included worming tablets).

Jan 5th £68+ for blood test 
Next cost is the actual Pets Passport which the vet will charge for filling in all the details.

when collecting the Pets Passport be EXTRA VIGILANT and check every last detail.

We had to go back twice before the vet completed it correctly with our first dog many years ago.

VERY IMPORTANT

Check microchip details correct and details re pet.

Check date of blood test correct.

Check Rabies vaccination entries correct

Check date and vets signature and stamp are done correctly. And the stamp MUST NOT be in BLACK. (ours is a blue/green colour).

When it comes to the Tick and worm treatment for re-entry into Uk make sure vet has put DATE, TIME, SIGNATURE, VETS STAMP for both entries. This is crucial as you have between 24 and 48 hrs from treatment to enter UK.

The ferry/tunnel take the time from the time treatment given to the time checking pet in at the ferry/tunnel. (not actual arrival time in UK).

Also check info on DEFRA website.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Rita how right you are regarding times and dates on passports. I do pet transport for a living and the amount of times the vets have omitted to fill them in. Got quite adept at filling them in myself before we got to Calais. To be fair to Spanish vet in particular a lot of them did not fully understand (or wanted to) the implications of the passport not being filled in correctly.

Waz


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

zulurita said:


> "If you wish to go again, you'll need boosters every 2 years (or every year for some countries - e.g. Switzerland)"
> 
> This isn't quite correct as it is the "Validity date" of the rabies vaccination that you go by for re-entry into UK. Unless you are in a country for 3 months or more, then the rules of the country you are in for that length of time will apply.
> 
> ...


How right you are Rita,

Particularly about the colour of the ink stamps. We got hauled over after 7 (yes 7) years because the original stamp in 2004 was in black and issued with a failure to comply order.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Rita

You beat me to it, :wink: I was going to post the same LOL.

Rolo had the three year vaccine last time, which is due this July I have only been looking at it today.

I posted my reply from Defra at some time in the above links, and was told at Calais that it is indeed the expirry date they go by.


----------



## muddibootz (Feb 1, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> How right you are Rita,
> 
> Particularly about the colour of the ink stamps. We got hauled over after 7 (yes 7) years because the original stamp in 2004 was in black and issued with a failure to comply order.


Wow - that's come as a big surprise to us and very worrying too. I've just checked and our old dog's passport is stamped throughout in black and has been in use for many trips since 2007. What does a "Failure to comply order" mean and what did you have to do about it?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi muddibootzs,

I posted my tale of wow on here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-68303-.html


----------



## muddibootz (Feb 1, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> Hi muddibootzs,
> 
> I posted my tale of wow on here
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-68303-.html


So sorry to hear of your troubles. That must have been an awful experience, particularly as you'd been through successfully so many times. We've been back through Dover 6 times and never a problem and we too have black stamps so must have been lucky. We'll be off to the Vets ASAP for a new passport. Many, many Thanks for warning.

Interestingly our new pup's passport, which we haven't used yet, is stamped in red (from the same vets practice).


----------



## doonhamer (Jul 18, 2008)

Look at the following site www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/index.htm


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

muddibootz said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> > How right you are Rita,
> ...


Its the initial stamps when the pets passport is done, rabies vaccinations etc.

It doesn't apply to the vets stamp for the tick and worm treatment.


----------

